# one azurues frog not eating lots



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I got two d. azurues three weeks ago. One is eating like mad and growing, the other is still small and I only see him eat a few flies each night. I am not sure how to get him(or her) to eat more. 

Kristin


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

You might try feeding a variety of different foods, I don't know what your feeding but if your feeding just flies then I'd try feeding him some springtails.


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

bipolarbabe said:


> One is eating like mad and growing, the other is still small and I only see him eat a few flies each night.
> Kristin


Initially, I suggest separating the frogs. The frog in good health may be suppressing the health/appetite of the other due to exploitative competition and possibly interference competition depending upon the age/sex of the frogs.

As a sort of measure before you separate the frogs, observe your frogs next time you feed them and how they interact. One in good health may simply eat everything before the other has time to respond, or simply excludes access to the area of food [note: does not have to be directly confrontational, sometimes the sight or presence is sufficient].

These are just some thoughts on the information provided. Keep us posted.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I did separate them two days ago. The little guy just seems to stand there and not react to the fruit flies sitting on his nose. The other frog is now about twice the size as the other, so it may be "psychological intimidation". Now we just need to wait and see if the little guy starts to respond now that big frog (or Mario as we call him) is out of the tank. and yes, little guy is Luigi.


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

bipolarbabe said:


> The little guy just seems to stand there and not react to the fruit flies sitting on his nose.


Hmm, try to feed smaller amounts with a higher frequency. Stress is likely the most significant issue at this point, especially if moved to a new enclosure, and having fruit flies crawling on him only adds to it. I suggest providing leaf litter and fairly dense planting to help in allowing a sense of security. Also, what nutrient supplementation are you providing and at what schedule?


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

What kind of leaf litter? Please elaborate. I am feeding him one day plain flies, one day calcium dusted and one day vitamin spray.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you took the bigger one out and left the little one in? I would leave the healthy one in the viv, isolate the struggler, and get a fecal run. This happens sometimes hopefully it pulls through


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Gave the wrong impression, left the big guy in the 15 gal and put the little guy in a 2.5 gal with hidy places, moss. I took some pics. Just notice little guy going to town on some leftover flies.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

BTW, how can I get some decent pics of the frogs. They keep coming out blurry or to bright.


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

bipolarbabe said:


> What kind of leaf litter? Please elaborate.


Oak or magnolia leaves that have been sterilized tend to work fine. Indian almond leaves are also popular.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

After 2 weeks of watching and waiting, Mario the dart frog died. He will be in cryo (the freezer) until the ground thaws enough to bury him.


----------

